# Bad water pump? OVER HEATING!!



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

One of my pullies has been going bad for about 3 weeks since it started getting cold. I think it's my alternator but not sure yet until I can get the belt off. It squeals real bad while even driving. I've tightened the belt and still same thing. Today on the way to work, my temp gauge went all the way up, so I cranked the heater on full blast and it went all the way back down. Could this be due to the belt problem I am having? This is the first time it has done this. Thermostat? I have 147k on this car. I plan on working on it this weekend. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> One of my pullies has been going bad for about 3 weeks since it started getting cold. I think it's my alternator but not sure yet until I can get the belt off. It squeals real bad while even driving. I've tightened the belt and still same thing. Today on the way to work, my temp gauge went all the way up, so I cranked the heater on full blast and it went all the way back down. Could this be due to the belt problem I am having? This is the first time it has done this. Thermostat? I have 147k on this car. I plan on working on it this weekend. Thanks.
> 
> Jason


Well clearly if any of the pulleys seize the water pump will stop, so my first suspect would be the idler pulley, after that check them all for rotation being smooth and reasonably free, no slop in the bearings. I think you will find the problem.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Well clearly if any of the pulleys seize the water pump will stop, so my first suspect would be the idler pulley, after that check them all for rotation being smooth and reasonably free, no slop in the bearings. I think you will find the problem.


Which one is the idler pulley? Also, is the tensioner the part located by the power steering or close to it and it has a bolt to tighten/losen? If it's the idler pulley, how do I fix it?

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes,
My 97 has 2 belts, one for the Alternator and one for the PS and water pump.
the idler is high towards the front of the car, and on the Alternator belt.
The PS pump is the adjuster for the Water pump. Look in the FSM, MA 18 for the GA powered cars.
Sorry if i was not clear, but my first suspicion for the squealing is the idler pulley, the bearings go.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Yes,
> My 97 has 2 belts, one for the Alternator and one for the PS and water pump.
> the idler is high towards the front of the car, and on the Alternator belt.
> The PS pump is the adjuster for the Water pump. Look in the FSM, MA 18 for the GA powered cars.
> Sorry if i was not clear, but my first suspicion for the squealing is the idler pulley, the bearings go.


Hmm. A picture would help. My setup is the same as yours. If Where does the idler pulley sit? Your not talking about the alt. pulley itself? I don't want to replace my alternator if that's it.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok i will post something tomorrow, maybe from the FSM, and need work software for that.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

IanH said:


> Ok i will post something tomorrow, maybe from the FSM, and need work software for that.


Here is the layout from the FSM


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Here is the layout from the FSM


Wow. You are awesome! I'll let you know the outcome. How much do I owe you? :woowoo:


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Here is the layout from the FSM


If it is the idler pulley bearings. How do I fix it?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

When mine went out on my N16 it was under warranty, i think they just replaced the pulley bearing assembly complete.
Try looking up the part at rockauto.com or autozone web site.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> When mine went out on my N16 it was under warranty, i think they just replaced the pulley bearing assembly complete.
> Try looking up the part at rockauto.com or autozone web site.


Thing is, a day will go and it doesn't make the noise. So how can I pin point it, if it doesn't do it all the time? It's been getting worse and worse. Thanks for the help.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Well clearly if any of the pulleys seize the water pump will stop, so my first suspect would be the idler pulley, after that check them all for rotation being smooth and reasonably free, no slop in the bearings. I think you will find the problem.


Today I pulled it apart and found that the power steering belt was pretty crappy. Along with crap on my althernator from when my front seal went bad. Cleaned everything up and replaced the belt and so far so good. All pulleys spun fine. Hopefully that's it. I didn't change that belt when I did the serptine belt because of cost and it wasn't that bad then. Can you refresh my memory how to change the serptine belt? I don't find a tensioner for it...there's one for the power steering/waterpump but not for the serptine? Any way, no sqeaks yet.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If you have A/C there is the idler pulley in the diagram, between the Alternator and crankshaft. 
In the center is a bolt that holds the assembly in place. loosen this then adjust the tension with the adjustment bolt, the head is towards the front of the car. See diagram, its hard to make it out but when you look you should be able to figure it out.
Hope that helps.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> If you have A/C there is the idler pulley in the diagram, between the Alternator and crankshaft.
> In the center is a bolt that holds the assembly in place. loosen this then adjust the tension with the adjustment bolt, the head is towards the front of the car. See diagram, its hard to make it out but when you look you should be able to figure it out.
> Hope that helps.


Yeah, I have A/C and found that fine. Seems to be much better after driving it today, but now it makes a slight/barely squeak when I turn. Basically does the same thing as before but only when I make turns and not all the time. The squeak isn't near as bad. Getting closer. Could it be the power steering pulley? This one is so far to determine which one.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maroonsentra said:


> Yeah, I have A/C and found that fine. Seems to be much better after driving it today, but now it makes a slight/barely squeak when I turn. Basically does the same thing as before but only when I make turns and not all the time. The squeak isn't near as bad. Getting closer. Could it be the power steering pulley? This one is so far to determine which one.
> 
> Jason


Yes I would tighten the Steering pump belt tension next. 
good luck....


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Yes I would tighten the Steering pump belt tension next.
> good luck....


I've tighten it and still happens. The idler pulley looks more shinny then the others. I was told when the bearings seize this is a sign of locating the correct pulley. Question is, how do I change it?

Jason


----------



## bugmenot (May 30, 2006)

The idler pulley locking nut is the only nut holding the idler pulley to the car. When I replace my idler pulley in December the pulley I used was a Napa pulley and it cost about $25. The pulley assembly includes the outside locking nut, a very large washer, the idler pulley, a spacer, and mounting bolt (which is connected to the car). The only new part you need is the pulley since the nut, washer, and spacer are all reused. My old pulley was making a shrill noise, but it ended up rotating freely once I removed it. The bearings may have developed flat spots instead of seizing up.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

bugmenot said:


> The idler pulley locking nut is the only nut holding the idler pulley to the car. When I replace my idler pulley in December the pulley I used was a Napa pulley and it cost about $25. The pulley assembly includes the outside locking nut, a very large washer, the idler pulley, a spacer, and mounting bolt (which is connected to the car). The only new part you need is the pulley since the nut, washer, and spacer are all reused. My old pulley was making a shrill noise, but it ended up rotating freely once I removed it. The bearings may have developed flat spots instead of seizing up.


I think this is my problem since that pulley is shiney on the outside. Weather has been bad so I'm waiting to change it out. I'll keep you posted.

Jason


----------



## erinsoriginals (Sep 17, 2015)

I think the power steering belt broke on my 1995 Nissan Sentra. Would this cause the car to over heat?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

erinsoriginals said:


> I think the power steering belt broke on my 1995 Nissan Sentra. Would this cause the car to over heat?


You "_THINK_" the power steering belt broke?

Either it did or it didn't.
Either you have power steering or you don't.
Which one is it?
Not that hard to figure out.

Yes, if the power steering belt broke, yes, the engine will over heat.
Why you ask?
Because the same belt that drives the power steering pump, also drives the water pump.


----------

